# Classic - Spec me a portafilter



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Want to get rid of my pressurised portafilter so has anybody got any links/recommendations to where I can buy one. Preferably looking at bottomless. Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Tons on happy donkeys website, the basic pro portafilter will do the job nicely and he sells matching baskets too


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

cjonny said:


> Want to get rid of my pressurised portafilter so has anybody got any links/recommendations to where I can buy one. Preferably looking at bottomless. Thanks


With a classic the portafilter itself isn't pressurised, all you need to do is buy a new unpressurised basket and remove the stupid black plastic" perfect crema" pin and throw that and the pressurised basket which your classic came with away.


----------



## mookielagoo (Dec 12, 2012)

The pressurised basket does have 'some' uses though...They are 'forgiving' on courser, staler grinds (combined with a very light tamp) that can produce a passable drink (for preground stuff - oh, and taking care not to over extract!!). (As an aside - Its amazing how many folk think that the frothy white stuff produced by the pressurised basket is crema!! my sister in law said "nice crema" on a pressurised offering on sat although I had to explain exactly what it was, and of course, make another coffee to illustrate!! cheers!


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

shrink said:


> Tons on happy donkeys website, the basic pro portafilter will do the job nicely and he sells matching baskets too


Ok cool. This is the one I was looking at http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/gaggia-bottomless-portafilter.html.

Might be a silly question but does anyone know if this comes with the basket shown in the pic or do I need to but seperate?



Charliej said:


> With a classic the portafilter itself isn't pressurised, all you need to do is buy a new unpressurised basket and remove the stupid black plastic" perfect crema" pin and throw that and the pressurised basket which your classic came with away.


Thanks for the info. Gonna go with the bottomless because honestly I think they look very cool











mookielagoo said:


> The pressurised basket does have 'some' uses though...They are 'forgiving' on courser, staler grinds (combined with a very light tamp) that can produce a passable drink (for preground stuff - oh, and taking care not to over extract!!). (As an aside - Its amazing how many folk think that the frothy white stuff produced by the pressurised basket is crema!! my sister in law said "nice crema" on a pressurised offering on sat although I had to explain exactly what it was, and of course, make another coffee to illustrate!! cheers!


Have to agree. When I first got my classic I was using pre-ground ( forgive me) and it made some very nice coffee. After using some proper beans ground with my porlex I can see a massive difference and have definatly caught the bug


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

It is a triple basket you'll get from happy donkey in their bottomless portafilter.

Keep a damp cloth handy with a bottomless and bear in mind, it's a triple, so the dose will be bigger.


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. Would I be better off buying a double basket then?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Depends on what you're after and how much caffeine you're used to









Naked portafilter will give you lots of clues to poor distribution, channeling, etc. and will help you improve your shots.

But, you will end up with a surprising amount of coffee on the counter and you have to watch the dose as it takes longer to draw through a larger dose.


----------



## cjonny (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok cool. Ill buy a double basket as well that I can put into my original portafilter.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

cjonny said:


> Ok cool. Ill buy a double basket as well that I can put into my original portafilter.


Just don't get too close to the naked portafilter, it may look good, but you don't want to be sprayed by coffee


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Bit like this.


----------

